# Marble HMPK x Marble HMPK



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi all! It’s been a while.  Sadly my last spawn didn’t make it but I’m trying again, hopefully with better luck and with more knowledge. Eggs are in the nest as of today. Fingers crossed!

Mom:

















Dad:


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

🔥 good luck 👍🏼


----------



## dec1mallll (Aug 15, 2020)

the colors are really beautiful, have a nice one and good luck! i really hope to see the result of this spawn as it's really interesting. 

Sent from my CPH1937 using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

10/9 - We have fry!


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Great picture! Look at all those little tails! 😍


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Thank you! It’s dad’s first spawn and he has been a perfect father!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

That is a good amount of fry.


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Came home from work and all fry were dead. I think my heater may have malfunctioned. I’m super sad, I had high hopes for this spawn.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry about your fry. 
Hope nothing goes wrong next time


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

All of them? 

BTW, how is the father doing. Was he in the tank at the time of malfunction?


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Dad is ok thank goodness! Fry were free swimming so I removed him the day before.


----------

